# Thr Holy Grail of Cheap Monolights/Strobes In-Depth Review



## digitalberet (Sep 9, 2010)

I do not know how many of you have looked at Adorama's line of  Flashpoint monolights, but in my opinion, they have to be one of the  best strobe deals out there. I recently posted an in-depth review on my  Blog. Hopefully it will give you some good information and help you out  if you are in the market for some new toys. The review can be found  here:

Journey Behind the Lens | The Blog of Photographer Joel Dryer

Enjoy!

Joel Dryer


----------



## Derrel (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice review Joel! Really a good job on that.

FlashPoint Monolight Review &#8211; Cheap High Quality Studio Lights | Journey Behind the Lens


----------



## digitalberet (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks Derrel,

Glad you liked it. I plan on posting more articles like this in the future. Trying to provide some tidbits of value for the photo community. 

I am currently in the process of constructing a PVC panel system based off of Dean Collin's original Tinker Tubes design. I modified it somewhat, and depending on how everything turns out, I might post a how-to in the future. Stay tuned.

Take care and have a great day!

Sincerely,
Joel Dryer


----------



## Derrel (Sep 9, 2010)

Cool! I use some original LightForm panels that date back to Dean Collins's day....OMG...I'm dating myself...anyway, yeah, you know, I have found a womnderful DIY tool to use with the large P-22 panel, and that is a rolling laundry stand,which has a four-wheel castor base, and two uprights. Using two EC-1 clamps, I mount a P-22 panel on the clamps, and then clamp the clamps to the risers of the rolling laundry stand,and it makes a nice rolling stand for a tall reflector, and can also be used as a stand to hold a panel with a background fabric on it, for headshots and half-body shots.

I have a cheapie  version,similar to this one, from K-Mart. Mine comes apart into a roller wheel base, uprights, and crossbar, and can be stowed in a small canvas bag. I believe I payed $19.95 for it in the early 1990's. It simply slip-joints together,and is made of lightweight white-painted steel tubing.

Designer Clothing Racks Co.


----------



## digitalberet (Sep 9, 2010)

Derrel,

The rolling laundry stand is a great idea! Something I would never have thought of using.

As far as EC-1 clamps, the closest comparable thing I could find that is still sold today is the Light Stand Clamp from Calumet. 
Calumet Light Stand Clamp - RM7250 -

Photoflex makes one too, but it constantly gets bad reviews.

Needless to say, these clamps are invaluable.

Thanks again for the ideas! Take care!

Sincerely,
Joel Dryer


----------

